# Finally made my first app



## violetgrey (Feb 18, 2014)

First therapy session tomorrow.. So nervous
I have no idea what to expect. What was your first session like?


----------



## violetgrey (Feb 18, 2014)

*Appointment. -_-


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

How do you even find ome?


----------



## violetgrey (Feb 18, 2014)

no one here makes sense


----------

